# Kleines Werkzeug zum Anzeigen von Mehrfachvererbung mit Interfaces in Java



## Barista (17. Jan 2021)

Ich habe ein kleines Werkzeug gemacht, welches ich selbst mal benötigte, aber nicht von jemand anderes gefunden habe.

Es handelt sich um kleines Werkzeug zum Anzeigen von Mehrfachvererbung mit Interfaces in Java mit ASCII-Art.

Ich hoffe, jemand anderes kann es ggebrauchen.

Den Quellcode gibt es auf Github

Falls jemand einen Fehler findet, bitte hier posten.


----------



## thecain (17. Jan 2021)

Was meinst du mit "Mehrfachvererbung"? Wenn mehrere Klassen dasselbe Interface implementieren?
Wenn es Vererbung und eine default implementierung vom Interface gibt?

Mehrfachvererbung gibt es nämlich bei Java nicht.

Btw. Das Readme wäre viel angenehmer zu lesen wenn zuerst eine Sprache wäre, dann die andere. Nicht so hin uns her.


----------



## httpdigest (17. Jan 2021)

Für welchen Usecase will man denn _alle_ von einer Klasse implementierten Interfaces kennen/wissen? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich das in den letzten Jahrzehnten kein einziges Mal wissen wollen.
Meist braucht man doch einen Konsumenten eines konkreten Interfaces und will dann herausfinden, ja welche Klasse denn dieses Interface jeweils implementieren. Also, von einem Interface auf alle Implementierungen und nicht von einer Implementierung auf alle implementierten Interfaces.


----------



## Barista (17. Jan 2021)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit "Mehrfachvererbung"?


In Java versteht man unter der Implementierung von Interfaces sogenannte Typ-Mehrfachvererbung.

Eine Suchmaschine sollte Treffer dafür liefern.


----------



## Barista (17. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Für welchen Usecase will man denn _alle_ von einer Klasse implementierten Interfaces kennen/wissen?


Es handelte sich um eine BTree-Implementierung, in der ich mehrere Interfaces mit unterschiedlichen Typ-Argumenten implementiert habe.

Die Eclipse Type Hierachy View hat mir da nicht so richtig geholfen.

Ist auch schon wieder ein Jahr her.


----------



## Barista (17. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Für welchen Usecase will man denn _alle_ von einer Klasse implementierten Interfaces kennen/wissen?


Ich gebe zu, ein UML-Klassendiagramm kann mehr, aber das hat man vielleicht gerade nicht zur Verfügung.

Interessant ist die als Beispiel verwendete Übersicht über Java Collections (nicht vollständig).

Warum habe ich es gemacht? Weil ich es kann.


----------

